
Zoom execs dumped millions in company stock before shit hit the fan - GoRudy
https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2020/04/06/zoom-execs-sold-millions-stock-coronavirus-pumped-share-price/
======
core-questions
How is selling their stock when it is on the rise underhanded? It's not like
the people who bought it didn't believe they stood to profit from it, and many
did.

~~~
downerending
> Zoom Video execs made millions of dollars by dumping company stock during
> its recent price rallies.

Indeed, this sounds like clueless click bait. Anyone paying attention would
think that the price of Zoom stock is headed _up_ , not _down_. It's far from
clear that they made "millions", or even any money at all.

And in either case "dumping" isn't unethical unless the dumper is acting on
inside information, etc.

------
GoRudy
I can't help but wonder if these were planned sales which they barely touch on
until the end. Should'n't this be explicitly determined prior to running the
article?

